# 6309-7040 Xw Prototype



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

*Just finnished this on Sunday...*

Watch movement number: 6309

Watch serial number: 942763

Production date: Apr, 1979


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Quite like that - not sure about the hands but I like the dial & bezel insert







Can I ask what the "XW" means?? I saw your bezel inserts advertised elsewhere & will be sending you an email


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like that, nice and simple, like the red second hand. Cool watch


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Like this one, very unusual. From your title I take it you make/modify watches ?

Bri


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

I just love the style of the old Seiko diver case, very classic but I wanted to add some more up-to-date touches with the hands dial and bezel...


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

XW = 10watches

X= 10

W = watches


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Quite impressive.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Did you screen print that dial?

Oh and i like the watch.


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

not screen printed the numbers are raised lume paint, a little hard to see in the angle of the photo


----------

